# would NE1 recommend a bra? why/why not



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

front of my car is primered black since i got a new bumper cover. i also wanted one since my hood isn't sitting evenly on my car and like, there's a gap on the right side above the lights (still trying to fix that). not to mention the grill looks uneven but anyways, its black and i was hoping to get a black bra to cover up crap like that. opinions?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i guess bras are good (especially in ur case). other people dont recommend them because since a part of the car is covered, that part will not go through the everyday environment and maybe the color under the bra of the car will be a lil' different than the rest of the car after due time. <<this is probably the only reason i dont get one (especially since im from sunny miami FL). 

on another note, its a good protection from small pebbles and other things dinging up ur front end.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..somebody on this forum mentioned that "bras" are like "sandpaper".. ..they do more damage than protect..
..they expand & contract with the weather..tearin' up your paint
..yea, but in your case..a bra might be ok..your call.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one but use it sparingly in the winter months when there's more gravol and salt on the roads and I'm doing more hwy driving. Basically I think they are great, but you really need to maintain it. For instance a lot of ppl put the bra on their car and leave it for a season. that's a no-no. Tons of dirt/buildup and scratching of the paint will happen. Ideal is to take it off and wash the car and bra every week/week and a half.
If you are willing to do that, I think for the small amy of money it's worth it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I plan on getting one only because my hood is fubar and looks like crap, but a bra would covor it


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bras are for Waitresses and Middle Aged Secretaries. Unless you are either of those, I wouldn't suggest putting one of those damn ugly things on your car. Wait until you have money to fix it right instead of wasting your money. The mess up your paint and causing uneven fading. While I realize you said the front of your car is messed up, I'd rather drive around with a messed up car than a bra.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 14, 2004)

I had one on my silver z28, after a while, i noticed under the bra the paint was starting to turn lighter then the regular paint.

Never will do it again.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I use it strictly for road trips. 

Its kind of a pain to put it on, take it off, put it on, take it off...so I tend to just drive around without it. I shouldn't have bought it since I hardly use it nowadays.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

even if it does fade unevenly, it shouldn't really matter as long as i never take it off righT? i mean other htan to clean it and the front.


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

I was thinking about putting one on my car because I was in a accident a month ago. the grille snapped in half, it bent the tip of my hood and scatched up my bumper. the paint on the front of the car is already messed up so i figure why not. i dont have the money to get it fixed.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i had one on my car, which doesn't get washed much. the sandpaper effect happened and some weird yellow spots that only came out after i tookj the buffer to bumper/hood places. im not putting mine back on, mostly because its getting ghetto rigged and rugged.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

eh, i bought my car used and it had one on it. i rode around with it for a week or so and then decided to take it off. i didn't notice any dif. in the paint. but u really got to clean it. dirt will get under there and fock it up. when i took mine off it was hella dirty underneath. but i just wiped the dirt off the car and it seemed to be okay. except for one part where there was the SE-R emblem stitched into the front on the hood. it kinda left a slight outline of it. but it's hard to notice. a little wax, maybe some buffer or that universal scratch remover stuff and ur set.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Bras do more harm than good, all bras. Take that bra off. Bras will get dirt under them and will end up sanding the paint off, also, the wires make ugly lines in te skin


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

well if i clean it it'll be alright righT?!?!! damn i already bought it too


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

haha, fade, funny.

we had a bra on our 87(i think) hardbody nissan pickup, and that faded after 14 years with a bra on it, but only slightly........we lived on daytona beach with it.

the newer paints today can stand up to the elements way better than people give them credit, as long as you take care of it. get a good quality one, with an ultra soft backing, and take it off when you wash your car, and wash it often too.

if anything does fade, which it shouldnt cause you said its only primered atm , when you do paint it, use PPG, or find someone that does, they have an awsome fade warranty.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> well if i clean it it'll be alright righT?!?!! damn i already bought it too


YES!! If you take care of it, You'll be fine! Oh ya, keep the bra inside for a couple hrs b4 putting it on, the vinyl will stretch better, and be sure to clean the bra as well as the car every couple weeks. 

You bought, so use it! Just don't forget to take it off.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..somebody on this forum mentioned that "bras" are like "sandpaper".. ..they do more damage than protect..
> ..they expand & contract with the weather..tearin' up your paint
> ..yea, but in your case..a bra might be ok..your call.


yep, i had one on my car for awhile and all it did was leave scratches.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^mostly all of the time, can be buffed out by someone experienced with an orbital buffer


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yea u know how i love to take off my bra...MAN BOOBIES! AHHH!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ^mostly all of the time, can be buffed out by someone experienced with an orbital buffer


and everyone just happens to have one of those lying around... especially someone who has a primered black bumper, a missaligned grill and a crooked hood....


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

well i kinda fixedt he crooked hood.


----------

